# NH 56 Rake Problem



## Redneck78 (Apr 3, 2017)

Just got a New Holland 56 bar Rake and when ever you're raking with it there's a dead spot where it won't spin and then it'll start working fine, we pulled the cover off the gear box and all the teeth on the gears seem good, could the big gear need shimmed? Any other ideas? Thanks in advanced


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

When the rake stops spinning, is the drive shaft going into the gearbox still turning?


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Ground drive? Hang some weight above the drive wheel and see if it changes.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

My old 256 did that for a while. Turned out to be missing a couple gear teeth and had to replace the gear.

Are the wheels still turning when the reel stops turning? I wonder if the wheels could be locking up and causing it. How is the slop in general around the wheel hubs? I've seen some with tons of side to side slop and perhaps the dogs aren't always engaging or slipping in and out.


----------



## Redneck78 (Apr 3, 2017)

It's ground drive. When the rake stops spinning the wheels are still turning. All the bearings are good and tight except the star in the side where the shaft goes in that bearing's got some slop and the universal join put ant the wheel were the shaft goes to the gear box has some play but not much.


----------



## Redneck78 (Apr 3, 2017)

Trotwood2955 said:


> My old 256 did that for a while. Turned out to be missing a couple gear teeth and had to replace the gear.
> Are the wheels still turning when the reel stops turning? I wonder if the wheels could be locking up and causing it. How is the slop in general around the wheel hubs? I've seen some with tons of side to side slop and perhaps the dogs aren't always engaging or slipping in and out.


Was the gear missing teeth the big one or the small one? The big gear in our rake isn't missing teeth and isn't marked up all so we figured the other one is good to.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll be honest this was probably close to ten years ago and I can't remember. I want to say small one but not 100% on that. I do remember though taking that cover off and not really seeing anything out of place. But once it was apart it was a different story.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

You need to check if the drive shaft from the wheels to the gearbox is turning, not the wheels alone. It the drive shaft is turning then the gearbox needs to be disassembled. and the bearings replaced. Any loose or worn bearings will cause the teeth to jump past each other. If the input shaft bearings are loose the input shaft will drop down enough for the theeth on the gears to clear each other. If the output shaft bearings are loose or worn the output shaft will push towards the front and again the teeth of the gears will clear each other. In rare occasions the gear on the output shaft will break loose and spin on the shaft. If the gearbox has no lubrication the gears themselves may be worn out. My guess is the output shaft bearing under the gear is worn out.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

We had this happen and it ended up being the telescoping drive shaft was slipping on itself. the telescoping was turning inside the lower half of the shaft.


----------

